# Buying property in Mexico for Investment (short term goal) and Retirement (long term goal)



## Bobwalia (Aug 8, 2021)

Hello, my husband and I are Canadians, looking for retirement options in Mexico. The catch is we are not ready to move right now and want to use the place as a short term rental for a couple of years before we are ready to move. Looking for input from members who have done something similar and what has been your experience so far? Any communities we can check out? What challenges have you faced so far?

We have so far looked at Akumal and Tulum areas but do not want to limit our research just to these areas only? Any specific experience/recommendations in those areas nr suggestions for other areas in Mexico?

Thanks in advance


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Canadians are supposed to stay on the west coast. Zihuatenango / Ixtapa maybe Manzanillo. If I am not mistaken they even have direct flights to Canada.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

West coast? You are forgetting that Progreso, Yucatán is a Canadian enclave.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Of all the places to live in this world, why would anyone ever choose Progreso ?
Perhaps the color of the water brings those Canadians fond memories of the color of the melting snow in spring time back home ?
(I'm only giving you a hard time )


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Water off my back. I’m not one of them, in fact I’ve never even been there. I just think it’s a curious fact that a lot of Canadians are clustered in Progreso.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

May be there are good deals there ..LOL


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

They threw a dart at Cancun and missed?


----------



## Takingiteasy (Aug 12, 2021)

I plan to buy a house eventually, probably in san miguel allende or nearby. I like the high altitude with low humidity and pleasant climate year around. I first plan to rent for perhaps a year, get my rt or rp, curp and all that. Then when I feel I found the right place I will buy. 

One problem I've heard about is many mexican landlords do not want to rent to people without any evals or references which of course must be local. Perhaps if I offered to pay 6 months or a year in advance that would help? Everything I've heard is positive except for crime and it seems that common sense will protect you more so than the police. We have a lot of crime here and we know to stay out of certain areas and to do or not do certain things

I like the idea of many expats around to share their experience but I don't plan to live in an english speaking bubble only. My spanish is good and I like to practice but sometimes it is good to be able to kick back and just speak english


----------

